# Wenn der Aquarianer an den Teich will ...



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

Nun lese ich schon seit ein paar Tagen still hier mit. Nun ist es Zeit mich hier mal vor zu stellen. Bine ist mein Name, 34, eigentlich kommen wir aus dem Nürnberger Umland und eigentlich war ich  bisher nur drinnen mit Wasser beschäftigt [emoji4] In unserer alten Wohnung waren diverse Liter an Aquarium zu finden ( 220 x 80 x 80) 

Tja nun gab es einen Umzug von Franken nach Bayern [emoji6] und damit verbunden einen tollen großen Garten [emoji41]. Da lag es nahe das dort bitte auch ein Teich rein muss. 

Naja und da sind wir eigentlich auch schon, mitten in der Planungsphase. Da ich beim Thema räumlich vorstellen usw. echt eine Niete bin, musste der Kerl direkt mit dem Spaten ran. 
Grob geplant sind 8x7 Meter Teichfläche mit einem sehr steilen Ufer im Süden auf ca 2 Meter mit einer Holzdeck darüber und die restlichen Seiten flach auslaufend dicht bepflanzt. 
Unter dem Holzdeck sollen dann noch 2-3 IBC Tonnen als Filter versteckt sein. Und kleine Koi irgendwann den Teich besiedeln. Von alldem hab ich bisher noch absolut keine Ahnung und hoffe total auf eure Hilfe [emoji3590]

Und ganz eventuell wäre noch Platz für einen alten ( bzw auf alt gemachten) Brunnen aus dem sich dann ein bachlauf zurück in den Teich ergibt.. aber da fehlt mir gerade noch völlig die Idee wie das aus meinem Kopf auf dem Rasen umzusetzen ist .. 

Falls es klappt füge ich mal ein zwei Bilder vom Platz des neuen Projektes ein  ( der Kerl jammert seit einem Tag buddeln schon - sehr schwerer lehmiger Boden ) 

Ganz liebe Grüße 
Bine 













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Turbochris (10. März 2019)

Hallo Bine,
die Anfänge schauen ja schon super aus!!!
Für die Anlage und das Drumherum gibt es hier im Forum viele Anregungen und auch viele Mitglieder, die Dir weiterhelfen können.
Nachdem Du direkt neben Deinem Grundstück einen Weg hast, möchtest Du DIr nicht für einen Tag einen Mini- odr Citybagger samt Fahrer leihen und die Kräfte Deines Allerliebsten sparen? DIe kann er später noch zur Genüge brauchen...
Schließlich sind es grob geschätzt 25-30cbm Aushub!!!
Nachdem Du nebendran einen Weg hast, könntest Du einen Landwirt aus der Nähe fragen, ob er den Aushub nicht braucht.

Viele Grüße und viele Kräfte

Christian


----------



## f.dittrich57 (10. März 2019)

Gute Nachricht für den Kerl[emoji16]
Ich rate nicht auf 2m zu gehen 1,60m reichen und es ist besser für die Koi.[emoji245][emoji226]


----------



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

Hi Chris, 

Ja das ist der Plan, der Kerl wollte nur gestern nicht mehr warten und schon mal das ganze „abstechen“ ... ich glaub seit gestern Abend ist er meinem Vorschlag mit dem Bagger auch sehr zugetan [emoji6] und ja das mit dem Weg und dem Ultra einfach ab zu montierenden Gartenzaun ist hier echt total praktisch... 

Nur muss ich mir bis dahin wohl sicher sein wie das alles aus zu sehen hat .. wenn erstmal der Bagger da ist gehts halt deutlich schneller, aber auch das „planen beim Bauen“ ist dann recht spontan ... und planen am Papier kann ich nicht so recht [emoji85]







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Gute Nachricht für den Kerl[emoji16]
> Ich rate nicht auf 2m zu gehen 1,60m reichen und es ist besser für die Koi.[emoji245][emoji226]



Echt [emoji15] der Kerl würde feiern ! Ich dachte immer mehr Volumen desto besser und wollte eigentlich auf 3 Meter [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## f.dittrich57 (10. März 2019)

Schaut euch mal Modern Koi Blog an da wird alles behandelt was wichtig ist rund um das Koi Hobby [emoji16]


----------



## troll20 (10. März 2019)

Moin erst mal.
Netter Plan, oder besser nicht Plan.
Ihr wollt also einen Koiteich bauen, wenn ich das richtig lese? 90
Kubik möchten bewegt werden. Wenn Fische mal Krank sind will man nicht gleich den ganzen Teich entleeren nur um einen zu fangen. Exponiert/ ungeschützt liegt der Teich auch. Und im Winter will man bestimmt kein riesen Gewächshaus vor dem Wohnzimmer für 5 Monate stehen haben.
Filterung mit 2 IBC wird schwer reichen.
Ich will dir ganz bestimmt nicht den Mut nehmen aber ein Koiteich ist scho etwas anderes wie ein Goldfischteich. Und da sollt man sich auch ein paar Monate für die Planung nehmen und sein Budget genau prüfen.
Denn man will ja die hübschen Tiere bei bester Gesundheit sehen und nicht nur erahnen.

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.
PS. Sofern es deine Bilder sind und sie nicht gegen irgendwelche Urheberrechte verstoßen lade sie doch bitte hier direkt hoch. Das ist für Leute mit bescheidener Inetanbindung leichter, auch von unterwegs diese zu sehen und dann entsprechende Tipps zu geben.


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2019)

Hallo Bine,

willkommen im Klub.

Ihr habt Euch einen schönen Platz für den Teich ausgesucht.
Und gleich angefangen mit buddeln. 
So ganz ohne Plan ...
Gönne Deinem Kerl eine Pause, hole ihn an den Tisch und plant gemeinsam.
Den Zaun könnt Ihr auch noch etwas später fällen.



Ein Teich mit Koi ist leider etwas mehr als ein Loch mit Folie und zwei IBC unter einem Holzdeckel.
Ebenso ist der geplante Ort reizvoll, erfordert aber durch die Hanglage auch ein bisschen mehr Detailplanung.
D.h. ich würde versuchen, die Hanglage beim "Verstecken der Technik" zum Vorteil auszunutzen.

Und dann die Fragen:

welche Filtertechnik genau ist geplant
Schwerkraftanlage oder gepumpte Version (wobei auch bei Schwerkraft meist gepumpt wird)

Welche Pumpen

Bodenablauf, Skimmer?
zu allem benötigt man die geplante ungefähre Größe in m³
 ...  etc. pp.

Gruß Carsten

PS:


f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal Modern Koi Blog an da wird alles behandelt was wichtig ist rund um das Koi Hobby



Hhhmmm, bei dem Typen muss man sich schon relativ gut auskennen, um Gefasel von Informationen zu unterscheiden.
Man ist nur am spulen ...


----------



## f.dittrich57 (10. März 2019)

Ist doch egal welcher Blog, giebt ja da einiges zu schauen.Auf jeden Fall kenn ich den Martin ganz gut und er war auch schon bei mir zum Bloggen.Alles gut,kann ja jeder sehen wie er mag.[emoji6]


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2019)

... was mir noch so einfällt:

Hanglage: Liegt dort evtl. Schichten-/Grundwasser an?
Wenigstens der steil abfallende Teil sollte gemauert werden ...

Ringgurt als Abschluss?

Soll die Folie nur 'eingeworfen' oder verschweißt werden?
welche Folie?

welche Uferrandgestaltung? Ein Folienband erleichtert den Abschluss
die Kammer für die IBC soll wie gebaut werden?
Welche Vorfilterung? Trommler, Endlosband, Vlieser, Küchensieb mit Schöpfkelle...?
UVC?

eigentlich kann ich die Fragen endlos fortführen ...




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. März 2019)

Hallo Biene,

wenn Ihr auch so ein Wetter habt wie wir ( Sturm und Regen ) für die nächsten 7 Tage, dann kann man schön auf dem Sofa liegen und Planen.
Die Planung muss sich nach den Teich und Besatz richten.
Wenn es ein Koiteich/Pool wird mit Japan Koi dann sollte man die Unterhaltskosten nicht außer acht lassen.
Frischwasser, Futter, Strom für Pumpen/Luftheber, Belüftung und UVC, Heizung und oder Abdeckung und ein Tierarzt.
Um so größer dann der Teich desto Teurer wird das ganze. 

Ein Gartenteich mit einheimischen Fischen ist da sehr viel einfacher und günstiger zu realisieren, wenn man es mag.

Versuch dich an die Tipps hier zu halten, die meisten haben Jahrelang Erfahrung Ihre Ratschläge sollte man beachten.

Grüße aus dem Stürmischen Norden


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2019)

f.dittrich57 schrieb:


> .Auf jeden Fall kenn ich den Martin ganz gut und er war auch schon bei mir zum Bloggen.Alles gut,kann ja jeder sehen wie er mag.


In einem persönlichen Gespräch kann das anders sein.
In seinen Blogs ist es manchmal sehr mühsam - "Hütchen/Stöckchen" und oft ausgedehnt langatmig/abschweifend/zerfaselt.
Wer natürlich so sehr viel Zeit zum Information sammeln und filtern hat. ..

Deshalb finde ich diese für Anfänger nicht so recht geeignet ...
Das ist meine Ansicht.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## f.dittrich57 (10. März 2019)

Also ich komme bei 7×8 bei einer Durchschnittstiefe von ca.1m auf 56000L
Die Kostenfrage würde ich auch im Auge behalten bzw.im Vorhinein mal berechnen.
Bei einem Wöchendlichen Wasserwechsel ca. 10-15% usw.[emoji848]


----------



## Sternie (10. März 2019)

Wenn ihr IBC-Container für den Filter nehmen wollt, dann seht zu, dass ihr welche mit Metallpalette bekommt oder montiert die Holzpalette vorher drunter weg.

Wir werden dieses oder nächstes Jahr bei uns alle IBCs rausschmeißen und auf gemauerte Kammern umstellen, weil uns die Holzpaletten unter den Containern wegfaulen


----------



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> PS. Sofern es deine Bilder sind und sie nicht gegen irgendwelche Urheberrechte verstoßen lade sie doch bitte hier direkt hoch. Das ist für Leute mit bescheidener Inetanbindung leichter, auch von unterwegs diese zu sehen und dann entsprechende Tipps zu geben.



Ups .. ich dachte ich hätte das so getan ( übers Handy mit Tapatalk) - sorry wenns so falsch war  ! Sind natürlich meine Bilder ... 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und dann die Fragen:
> 
> welche Filtertechnik genau ist geplant
> Schwerkraftanlage oder gepumpte Version (wobei auch bei Schwerkraft meist gepumpt wird)
> ...



Hi Carsten, 

Ja genau die Technik möchte ich eigentlich nicht sehen und komplett im Hang versteckt / vergraben haben. 

Technik ... tja leider ist die nicht wie im Aquarium, damit würde ich mich zumindest auskennen... beim Teich bin ich noch am einlesen und ziemlich überfordert. 

Der Hang würde denke ich eine Schwerkraftanlage perfekt verstecken können und so wäre das meine erste Wahl. 

Ich würde im tiefen Bereich eine Stützmauer in den Hang bauen und dahinter die Verrohung zum Filter / den ibc‘s machen und dann von dort wieder in den Teich Pumpen ( mal ganz laienhaft gesagt ). Die ibc würde ich direkt in ihrem Metallgestell im Boden versenken. 

Skimmer ist da denke ich besser geeignet als bodenablauf ..

Und wenn ich nicht nicht total verschätze ( was gut möglich sein kann [emoji85]) dann komme ich auf ca 70- 80 tausend Liter [emoji2368] 
Boah und das bringt mich dann dazu das wir theoretisch von den 100m3 gar nicht mehr so weit entfernt sind - so das wir das genehmigen lassen müssten *uff* 

Naja wie gesagt ... ich muss die nächsten Nächte wohl mit lesen verbringen  dann hab ich auch mehr Durchblick .. 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2019)

Hallo.

Beim Bau eines Koiteiches sollten Bodenabläufe und Skimmer zum Standard gehören, da es das System "Teich" einfach sinnvoll & effektiv reinigt. Bei 70-80 tsd Liter und der offensichtlich runderen Form, würde ich etwa mittig 3 Bodenabläufe setzen und dazu in Windrichtung mind. 1 Skimmer. Mit dieser "Grundbedarfsausstattung" lassen sich etwa 40-45 m³/h Wasser umwälzen, was für gewöhnlich auch ausreichend ist. Mehr vertragen die IBC-Filter-Behälter vermutlich auch nicht, so dass es händelbar sein sollte.

Die grundlegenden Dinge für den Koiteich sollten nach bisherigen Erfahrungsstand der Teichbesitzer sein: Bodenablauf, Skimmer, Trommel- oder Endlosbandfilter... dann natürlich die Bioabteilung.


----------



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

Tja ich seh schon ... ich muss erstmal lernen. 

Und mich Eventuell auch von den koi verabschieden. 

Generell wünscht sich vor allem der Kerl einen landschaftsteich mit flachen Ufer und vielen Pflanzen. Ob wir den Spagat zwischen tief und gefiltert für koi und flach und grün hinkriegen ist wohl eher fraglich. .. 
ich seh mich schon in 2-3 Jahren Wieder im Garten graben[emoji85]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bayersab (10. März 2019)

Mein Joker ist unser auqarien-Mensch der Koiteiche als auftragsarbeiten in ganz süddeutschland baut .... da werde ich in 2 Wochen wohl einen ausführlichen Termin zum „Kaffee trinken „ haben ... 

Und dann wahrscheinlich um einiges  schlauer sein - oder viel Geld in die Hand nehmen und ihn manchen lassen [emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zacky (10. März 2019)

bayersab schrieb:


> Ob wir den Spagat zwischen tief und gefiltert für koi und flach und grün hinkriegen ist wohl eher fraglich. ..



Nicht unbedingt...es geht alles


----------



## DbSam (10. März 2019)

Hallo Bine,

ja, zuerst ist lesen und informieren angesagt.
Und dann eine dringende Anfrage an das Konto stellen.
Bei dieser Anfrage muss man auch unbedingt an die Zukunft denken, denn oft erfordern "Sparlösungen" später einen erhöhten Wartungs- und Zeitaufwand.
Ist man bereit diesen aufzubringen oder 'knechtet' man den doch besser jetzt den Kontostand?

Ich schließe mich Zackys Bemerkungen vollkommen an.

Meine Bemerkung/Hinweis zum Filterkeller unter einer Terrasse:
So etwas kann man machen.
Ich persönlich würde von einer solchen Lösung absehen, weil:

man immer die Möbel beiseite rücken muss
dieser schwierig(er) gegen Regenwasser abzudichten ist
insgesamt artet das zum Schluss dann doch sehr oft in unschöne 'Deckelfrickelei' aus (ich will Euch da nichts unterstellen)

die Deckel sehr schwer werden können
summa summarum: 
Man kommt nicht mal so nebenbei zur Wartung/Kontrolle heran.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich dort ein halbversenktes Filterhäusel *neben* der Terrasse bauen ...
Entweder mit Holzaufbau und Vorderansicht in bayrischer Art, oder Erde drüber, oder ...

Beim Filterkeller:
Denkt bitte auch unbedingt an das spätestens bei Reinigungsarbeiten anfallende Schmutzwasser ...
Also einfach IBC einbuddeln ist im Normalfall nicht. Zumindest sollte dann der Schmutzablauf nach oben gezogen werden ...
Bewegen muss man sich darin auch können, wenigstens etwas. 

Man könnte auch ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (10. März 2019)

Nun hast du schon mal einen kleinen Eindruck bekommen und kannst dann nach deinem Info Gespräch mit Leckere Kaffee,
gezielt fragen.
Sonst überfrachtet man sich mit Infos, die einem mehr verwirren als Helfen.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## Ida17 (10. März 2019)

Tach Zusammen und ein herzliches Willkommen an Bine!

Ein hübsches Stück Land habt Ihr, da lässt sich doch so einiges an Teichfläche und Platz für eine mögliche Filteranlage realisieren 

Von Koi musst Du Dich gar nicht gedanklich verabschieden, es gilt nur ein paar Parameter beim Bau zu beachten. 
Wie meine Vorredner es schon angesprochen haben ist das Hauptaugenmerk auf eine gute und effektive Filterung zu legen. 
Wenn Du einen Teichbauer an Deiner Seite hast ist das gut und vielleicht lässt Du uns auch an seinen Ideen teilhaben  

Es gibt nichts was unmöglich ist und jeder hier im Forum hat Tipps und Tricks auf Lager, da wir hier alle einen individuellen Teich haben und mit diesem (denke ich mal) zufrieden sind! Also, fang erst mal an Deine/Eure Ideen auf Papier zu bringen, grobe Skizze genügt, und wir werfen mal einen Blick darauf. 

Natürlich ist das Hobby Koiteich nicht ganz preiswert, aber es ist auch immer eine Sache des Betrachtungswinkels. Daher muss man sich vorher im Klaren darüber sein, was man haben möchte: steriler Koipool, klares Wasser oder einen Koiteich indem die Fische auch mal ein bisschen ihrer Natur entsprechend wühlen, rupfen und kaputtmachen dürfen  

Ich bin gespannt wie es sich entwickelt!


----------



## bayersab (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps, euren Zuspruch, euer mitlesen  

Jo hier ist viel passiert ... der Besuch beim teichbau-Menschen war sehr aufschlussreich und wir kamen mit einem genauen Plan nach Hause was wir tun wollen, wie wir filtern usw. und dem Auftrag nach dem aushub ein Date mit dem Teichmenschen vor Ort zu machen um die Folie ein zu schweißen ... 
Tja, so viel zum Plan

Der Bagger war schnell bestellt und der Kerl hatte seeehr viel Spaß beim baggern .. so wurde das Loch auch minimal größer als geplant
Also eigentlich ist unser halber Garten nun teichlandschaft

Leider hatten wir nun das nächste Problem bedingt durch die Hanglage wurde in der Vergangenheit wohl mal ein drainage gelegt .. tja mitten durch unseren Teich und schon war die schöne Planung dahin... 
Es reicht leider nicht für einen filterraum in der Erde versenkt ( der Plan war einen 2x2 Meter „filterraum“ zu buddeln und zu verschalen und dann einen Teil mit Folie aus zu schweißen usw) 

Tja nun wird es ein Filterhaus direkt über der Zisterne sein, so dann man beim Filter reinigen einfach allen „ auf den Boden „ laufen lassen kann .. 

Tja nun sind wir nach einigen Schalungs und erdarbeiten zumindest soweit dass wir den unteren Teil folieren können  
Der Teil mit dem bachlauf wird wohl erst in ein paar Monaten fertig gestellt werden und auch dann erst Folie bekommen. 

Für alles zusammen in einem Aufwasch reichen die finanziellen Mittel wohl eher nicht

Ich lasse euch mal ein paar Bilder da  

Und dann noch ein paar kurze Fragen ... 

Vlies drunter ist klar - muss ich noch irgendwas unter dem Vlies speziell begradigen / Sand drunter oder ähnliches ? 

Und die Folie ? Der teichbauer wurde 1,5er Folie einschweißen.. ( da gingen wir aber auch noch von etwas eher eckigen aus) 

ich persönlich könnte von einem Bekannten mit einem TeichfolienHandel sämtliche stärken und Größen  bekommen ( natürlich günstiger als vom teichbauer ) .. aber dann halt im ganzen und ohne Hilfe. 
Muss ich die einschweißen oder nehm ich dann einfach die Folie und ziehe sie mit Falten übers Loch und Schweiße einfach gar nix? 

      

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## troll20 (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo bayersab,
Da hätte der Bagerfahrer mal ein Bier weniger nehmen sollen zur Brotzeit und dann das  ganze ein wenig ordentlicher abziehen können. 
Jetzt musst halt alles in Handarbeit modellieren denn so wird das weder mit Folieeinlegen oder Folie einschweißen was.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung durchs Fernglas auf die Glaskugel.


----------



## bayersab (22. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen Troll 

Ähm .. ja .. nach dem der Baggerfahrer den Bagger erstmal im Loch versenkt hat wars dann zeitlich knapp mit Rückgabe am Abend ( 1 Stunde Verzug um das Ding wieder aus m Loch zu kriegen ) 

Daher ja ... halbwegs gerade ziehen muss wohl mit der Schaufel erfolgen....


----------



## troll20 (22. Mai 2019)

Naja dann noch die Steine raus klauben, alles verdichten und mit Sand etwas polstern...... u.s.w.
Wie sieht es mit Bodenabläufen aus?


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2019)

Schade das ich erst jetzt diese Bau-Doku gesehen habe ... aber warum gräbt man einen Teich im äussersten Eck des Garten. Ein Teich, egal welcher gehört neben die Terrasse. Ich will doch die Natur am Teich erleben. Eventuell auch die Fische am baddeln beobachten. Gerade bei ein Koiteich ein "MUß" ...

Es ist ja eh noch nicht viel passiert ... zuschütten und an Stelle des "Trampolins" einen Neuanfang starten. Aber dann mit allen technischen Möglichkeiten den man bei einem Koiteich realisieren kann.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Ida17 (22. Mai 2019)

Moin,

naja zuschütten muss man das Loch nun auch wieder nicht, eine Zweitterrasse am Teich ist auch ganz hübsch (aus Holz, Sandstein, Basalt o. Ä.) und bietet eine Möglichkeit den Garten aus einer anderen Perspektive zu betrachten. 
Nur erschließt sich mir der bauliche "Sinn" der Hügellandschaft auch nicht oder knickt da meine Linse? 
Der Grundriss ist nun fertig einbetoniert oder? Da gibt es aber noch mächtig Arbeit das ganz Zeug da rauszuholen  
Die aufgeschichteten Schalsteine stellen den Filterkeller dar oder soll es eine Treppe in den Teich werden? 

Nicht böse gemeint, aber ich komm grade nicht so richtig mit


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2019)

Bodenabläufe und Verrohrung für eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage, die es schafft das Teichvolumen in 1 Stunde umzuwälzen und zu filtern.
Keine Ahnung wo das Teichvolumen hingeht.
Ich pers. würde hier 3 BA in KG160 und einen Rohrskimmer in KG 160 verrohren.
-passende Filteranlage wie einen TF oder EBF die auch 80m³/h verarbeiten kann, Motorpumpe/ Lufthreber, Bio....*  IBC Kontainer sind hier fehl am Platz*
-4 Rückläufe in KG 160

Guck mal hier der Edelstahl TF....
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=24435

Alles andere sind Provisorien...die Geld, Nerven und Zeit verschlingen


----------



## bayersab (22. Mai 2019)

Die „Terrasse“ ist auf der andern Seite des Hauses .. der Teich wird eine separate sitzecke bekommen. 

Oh ja mächtig Arbeit wird das nich werden, in Jedem Fall .. wobei aktuell steht hier erstmal alles unter wasser  

Genau der Grundriss ist betoniert ( komplett gerade - auch wenn’s auf den Bildern evtl schief aussieht ) 

Die 2. Reihe stellt tatsächlich eine Art „Stufe /Treppe“ dar... hier wird man später auf einer Holzstufe stehen zum Fische füttern .. 

Jo und sobald es trocken genug ist heißt es dann erstmal ein paar Wochen lang schaufeln. Da der Teich ja relativ naturnah sein wird muss er zumindest nicht komplett tief werden, sondern es dürften höhere Planzzonen bleiben ( meine Hoffnung nicht alles raus buddeln zu müssen ... ) 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bayersab (22. Mai 2019)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> * IBC Kontainer sind hier fehl am Platz*



Ja da hast du recht, diese Idee mit den IBC wurde sehr schnell verworfen. 
Direkt über der Zisterne wird ein filterhaus entstehen


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2019)

Das Filterhaus benötigt vor allem einen Keller wo die Technik steht.
Vermutlich je nach Gerät der Wahl benötigt ein TF oder EBF ca. 20cm Platz oberhalb der Wasserlinie.

Oben drüber kann man den platz ja dann anders nutzen.

Folie...PEHD faltenfrei eingeschweißt wäre eine dauerhafte Möglichkeit.


----------

